# Chicago CBT study recruiting



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Source: Suburban Chicago NewsDate: August 8, 2003URL: http://www.alltheweb.com/search?q=%22chron...859-1&sort=date Chronic fatigue sufferers needed for medical study--------------------------------------------------DePaul University's Center for Community Research is seeking people whobelieve they may have chronic fatigue syndrome to participate in an ongoingstudy. The study will evaluate different forms of cognitive-behaviorialtherapy. Participants will receive 13 therapy sessions over 26 weeks. Thosewho complete the study are expected to improve their ability to cope with thesyndrome, lessen the frequency and severity of symptoms and gain a greatersense of well-being.Each participant will receive a free comprehensive medical assessment and apayment of $150 upon completion of the study. For information, call Dr. SusanTorres-Harding at (773) 325-4628.Bada


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:seeking people whobelieve they may have chronic fatigue syndrome


Does anyone know if that's a normal selection procedure for trials?!!Thanks for posting Tom, I wonder if we have any members in Chicago?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

> quote: people whobelieve they may have chronic fatigue syndrome


This is a major red flag to me. I appreciate that they are doing trials on various forms of treatment, but perhaps they need to be a little more regulated than this. Big red flag - BIG! I hope it was just a poor choice of wording?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think that's the typical wording on any trial? They wouldn't want people who didn't believe they had it? If it's a problem I can email Dr. Jason. I think I have his email.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Actually the 'they' in this case are people who have CFS, like Dr. Jason.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't have any suggestions at this point because I may have a milder case of CFS than some who post here, but I have undergone CBT which has helped me to cope with a variety of problems in my life including physical illness/pain, and I am interested in the outcome of this study. Can you keep us posted?Thanx Tom, Evie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, I must admit I don't know much about these types of studies, and have never participated in one myself. But, I have looked into participating in other medical studies (studies testing new drugs for insomnia, for example), and most of them require that the participants have specific diagnoses from doctors. For example, when I wanted to participate in the new insomnia drug study, I was not accepted because I don't just have insomnia, but also Fibro and CFS. I would think in this trial, for the outcome to be useful, only people who have a diagnosis of CFS would be useful, not just anybody who feels they may have it. Good drug trials (and I would assume good trials of any kind) have very specific criteria for their participants - So their results will be respectable for other scientists. Does this make sense? This is not a critique on your post Tom, I promise. Sorry if it came off that way!


----------

